

Cool links re RTMP: Flash video streaming protocol - CaptSolo
http://captsolo.net/info/blog_a.php/2009/01/19/rtmp_flash_video_streaming_protocol

======
CaptSolo
Have you tried recording RTMP streams?

What tools did you use and did they accomplish the job?

